# Depressive Pigeon?



## AnnaM (Jun 4, 2010)

Edit: Despite hand feeding, hand watering, vitamins in his drinking water, an injection, antibiotics, and a heat lamp, Onion died 6/27/2010 


We just got 4 young homing pigeons, about four days ago. They were all a bit scared of humans at first, but three of them are not so shy anymore, and they ate out of my hand this morning. The fourth pigeon, Onion, is uncomfortable around us, didn't eat this morning, and went to a corner of the loft and sat there all puffed up.

Also, Onion doesn't have a ring around her/his leg like the others, and has reddish-orange eyes instead of black or yellow ones. Did the breeder who sent me the pigeons give me a feral bird? Is there any way to make Onion feel better?
She (I'm just assuming it's a female) doesn't really like the other pigeons either. Porumbei (another pigeon) tried preening her for a while but she just puffed up more and drew away. 

:[ I don't know why this breeder sent me a feral pigeon, with no ring around her leg, and a fear of humans. I was considering putting some kind of ring on its leg with at least my phone number on it so she can be returned if she ever gets lost, but she'd probably freak out if I tried to pick her up.

This is Onion: 
http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2010/171/a/4/Onion_by_kutyus_REX.jpg

This is Porumbei trying to preen Onion:
http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2010/171/6/d/Preening_by_kutyus_REX.jpg

This a group picture:
http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2010/171/7/c/Pigeon_Flock_by_kutyus_REX.jpg

The group picture pretty much sums up the problem.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

It is possible the youngster has not learned to eat well enough on its own combined with stress of moving, he will need some intervention.

Make sure you hand feed the bird a tablespoon of seed 4 times a day, then make sure the bird drinks on its own. You may want to bring the bird inside, where you can keep a close eye on him, check the poop and feed his regurlary if he is not eating. They do go down quickly if they are not eating enough or not at all. Keep him in a nice warm location out of drafts of air.

it is sometimes easier to hand feed defrosted and drained frozen corn and peas, then you don't have to worry about them drinking anything.

Also, you should give the youngster a good probiotic to re-populate the good gut bacteria easily lost by youngsters, due to stress.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

AnnaM said:


> We just got 4 young homing pigeons, about four days ago. They were all a bit scared of humans at first, but three of them are not so shy anymore, and they ate out of my hand this morning. The fourth pigeon, Onion, is uncomfortable around us, didn't eat this morning, and went to a corner of the loft and sat there all puffed up.
> 
> Also, Onion doesn't have a ring around her/his leg like the others, and has reddish-orange eyes instead of black or yellow ones. Did the breeder who sent me the pigeons give me a feral bird? Is there any way to make Onion feel better?
> She (I'm just assuming it's a female) doesn't really like the other pigeons either. Porumbei (another pigeon) tried preening her for a while but she just puffed up more and drew away.
> ...


Treesa has good advice on how to take care of her/him. I do agree with you that it looks like a feral bird, and the others look a bit different as well, the ceres or wattles seem smaller to me than they are on my homers. but reguardless they need a good home and Im sure they found one with you. just wondering are you interested in racing or just having homers for a hobbie? I would say if you are thinking of racing I may not buy birds from this person any more.


----------



## AnnaM (Jun 4, 2010)

I've tried the peas, none of the birds eat them. 
They have fresh water, and I put a plate w/ a tablespoon of seed right next to Onion, but she doesn't eat. 
I'm getting worried about her, because today she hasn't eaten anything. 
I'm considering a trip to the vet, and hopefully the vet will know something about birds, but my mom is reluctant to go to the vet(I'm in high-school so unfortunately it's her discision in the end).
I have not seen her drink either, and I've been watching her for a long time. 

She is in a warm location, we live in Texas so warmth is no problem. They are in shade, and have water. 

Is this sickness-related? It seems to have gotten gradually worse, because she ate normally three days ago, ate a little yesterday, and did not eat today. 

As Treesa suggested, I will try to find a probiotic, and I have given them grit recently.

Should I try to feed her a bit of boiled egg? Maybe that would interest her more, and it would have plenty of protein?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Anna...I agree with Trees and Michell.
The bird looks looks not well and in my opinion, you don't have time to waste. You will need to hand feed the bird and maybe by doing so, that will jump start him to eat on his own. 
If the bird were in my care, I would separate him from the others and bring him inside in a cage or animal carrier where I was able to monitor him. I would put the cage on top a heating pad set on low and I wouldn't feed or water the bird until I knew he was completely warmed. Here are the instructions...

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-11265.html

Once the bird is warmed...you can feed the following way by following these pre-written instructions.

You can hand feed defrosted corn and peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. If it helps, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. That confines them without hurting them and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop the piece of corn and peas at the back of the mouth and over the throat. 
You will need to feed 40-50 per feeding and every time the crop empties until you know the baby is eating on his own. 
This is a wonderful method for teaching babies to eat because they feel the whole food in their mouth and it’s soft and easy to pick up and hang on to. The next step… seeds. 
The crop is located right below the throat and with food it fills up like a little balloon. The peas and corn make it lumpy and squishy.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

AnnaM said:


> I've tried the peas, none of the birds eat them.
> They have fresh water, and I put a plate w/ a tablespoon of seed right next to Onion, but she doesn't eat.
> I'm getting worried about her, because today she hasn't eaten anything.
> I'm considering a trip to the vet, and hopefully the vet will know something about birds, but my mom is reluctant to go to the vet(I'm in high-school so unfortunately it's her discision in the end).
> ...


I think that the bird is sick, depressed/untamed/fear will not be reasons for a pigeon to avoid taking food. The puffed up stance also would be an indication of sickness.

How is this bird's poop ? Comparing to the other pigeon's poop will be good way to easily identify the difference

Has the pigeon lost weight ? Does it feel thin at the breast area ?

You can visually inspect the inisde of the mouth for white/yellow cheesy like deposits, which usually indicate canker.

I would suggest that you isolate this pigeon from the others, keep it in a cage or something with its own feed and water.

If the bird continues without taking feed/water, you can hand feed defrosted peas, green grams, chick peas, soaked in luke warm water for say 3 hours. Use a dropper to feed water. Feed some 20 in number first and feed again if the bird is able to digest the feed.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

AnnaM said:


> I've tried the peas, none of the birds eat them.
> They have fresh water, and I put a plate w/ a tablespoon of seed right next to Onion, but she doesn't eat.
> I'm getting worried about her, because today she hasn't eaten anything.
> I'm considering a trip to the vet, and hopefully the vet will know something about birds, but my mom is reluctant to go to the vet(I'm in high-school so unfortunately it's her discision in the end).
> ...


yes the vet is in order, but you will have to hand feed this bird because it is not eating, you have to defrost the frozen peas and hold the bird and open the beak and put a piece at the back of the throat for him to swallow it, 40 to 50 pieces three times a day if the crop empties, the sooner this bird gets medication the better as when they show signs of being sick they are not doing well at all and need help, he should go to the vet monday, as it is sunday today so he needs to hang on till then, so hand feeding will need to happen. oops posting at the same as the others....


----------



## AnnaM (Jun 4, 2010)

Ok, I've defrosted some peas, I have another cage ready to put her in, and I've convinced my mom to go to the vet monday.

I'm going to put a towel over the cage, shine a lamp at it to warm it, and leave her be for around 20min-30min, then I'm going to try and take her out and give her some water with a dropper. 

The biggest problem right now is catching her, putting her in/out of the cage, and holding her still without scaring her while I try to give her water. 

If the water works, I'll try the peas. 

I've seen her swallowing a lot (but not drinking)....and the loft smells sour? I do not know which poops are hers and which are the other pigeons, but as soon as she's in the cage I'll see if she poops. Any clue what this could be? She's no longer puffed up, and she seems more awake, but unless she starts eating and drinking I'm still going to hand feed her and take her to the vet. 


One last question- I don't want her to choke on a pea, any tips for preventing this?


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

She'll swallow, no worries.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

I think they do not choke on peas... You just have to push it inside the beak, but don't stick it in the throat (you wouldn't like it either, lol).

_If I remember correctly_, sour smelling poops may mean canker.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You can do this to feed her.

*If it helps, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. That confines them without hurting them and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop the piece of corn and peas at the back of the mouth and over the throat.*


Keep in mind that sick birds can't regulate their own body heat and so it doesn't mater how hot it is outside right now, he still needs consistent heat.
It wouldn't surprise me if the bird has canker, as you mentioned the sour smell.
Canker is caused by a single cell parasite and can be brought out by stress. Stress to a bird can be moving to a new loft, a change in the weather, mating, laying an egg, etc. Canker can take different forms. One kind looks like cheesy, yellow spots in the throat and mouth and sinus area. It can get so bad that the bird is unable to eat. Another form is internal and affects the organs. Canker is easy to treat and most birds respond quickly to medication. They key is catching it early.
If canker is making Onion sick, all of your birds need to be treated.


----------



## AnnaM (Jun 4, 2010)

Thank you all SO much got the great advice!

She's inside now, and we've used a dropper to give her water, and we're going to keep doing that until she starts drinking by herself.

She absolutely refused the pea, and spit it out even when i cut it up into tiny pieces, so I've given up on that for now.

I think i saw her sip a little water by herself, so I'm hoping she's going to be okay until we go to the vet tomorrow. 

I gave her a pair of socks full of warm sand, and she's sitting on top of them. 
She's so adorable on her stocking nest


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Hello fellow Texan! (I'm from San Antonio).

Repeating what the others have already said, just for my two cents' worth (now worth about three mils of a cent). LOL.

Generally speaking,

White ceres on beak indicates to me it's an adult. 

Fluffed-up feathers makes me think he's not feeling good (especially when all the others in the group picture are not fluffed up. He's trying to conserve heat (and thus energy).

Purplish sheen on neck feathers in first picture also indicate he's an adult. Also the reddish-orange of the pupils. Squeakers have dark gray pupils. 

A feral may not recognize peas as food, since it would not be his normal diet. Birds usually go after what they see others eating (just as we do. When's the last time you ate a slug off the ground?) LOL. 

He _shouldn't_ have any trouble swallowing something that size, unless his throat has canker growths in it. 

Breeder may have given you a feral, not necessarily from bad reasons (hopefully), but maybe to help you learn the difference between a feral and a tame homer. (Unless he charged you too much for all of the four birds). I'd be suspicious of him. It's all too often _caveat emptor_: let the buyer beware, to an extreme degree.

Body temp of a bird is higher than ours. 

Good luck.

Larry (in Antwerp).


----------

